# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  المبادئ الأساسية لاستخدام برامج العدالة التصالحية في المسائل الجنائية

## هيثم الفقى

*المبادئ الأساسية لاستخدام برامج العدالة التصالحية في المسائل الجنائية 
*

*المبادئ الأساسية لاستخدام برامج العدالة التصالحية في المسائل الجنائية

اعتمدت ونشرت على الملأ بموجق قرار المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي رقم 2002/12، المؤرخ في 24 تموز/يوليه 2002*
*الديباجة* *إذ يستذكر أنه حدث، في جميع إرجاء العالم، تزايد كبير في مبادرات العدالة التصالحية،
وإذ يسلم بأن تلك المبادرات تستند في كثير من الأحيان إلى أشكال تقليدية ومحلية من العدالة تعتبر الجريمة ضارة بالناس من حيث الأساس،
وإذ يشدد على أن العدالة التصالحية هي رد آخذ في التطور تجاه الجريمة يحترم كرامة ومساواة كل شخص ويبني التفاهم ويعزز الانسجام الاجتماعي من خلال علاج الضحايا والجناة والمجتمعات المحلية،
وإذ يؤكد أن هذا النهج يمكّن المتضررين من الجريمة من تبادل مشاعرهم وخبراتهم بوضوح ويهدف إلى تلبية احتياجاتهم،
وإذ يدرك أن هذا النهج يتيح الفرصة للضحايا للحصول على التعويض، والشعور بأمان أكبر، والسعي إلى الإنهاء؛ ويتيح للجناة إدراك أسباب سلوكهم وآثاره وتحمّل المسؤولية بطريقة ذات معنى؛ ويمكّن المجتمعات المحلية من فهم الأسباب التي تنشأ منها الجريمة، وتعزيز رفاه المجتمع المحلي، ومنع الجريمة،
وإذ يلاحظ أن العدالة التصالحية تنبثق منها طائفة متنوعة من التدابير تتسم بالمرونة في تكيّفها لتلائم نظم العدالة الجنائية القائمة وتتمم تلك النظم، مع مراعاة الظروف القانونية والاجتماعية والثقافية،
وإذ يسلم بأن استخدام العدالة التصالحية لا يخل بحق الدول في الملاحقة القانونية لمن يدعى أنهم جناة،*
*أولا - استخدام المصطلحات* *1 - يقصد بتعبير “برنامج عدالة تصالحية” أي برنامج يستخدم عمليات تصالحية ويسعى إلى تحقيق نواتج تصالحية.
2 - يقصد بتعبير “عملية تصالحية” أي عملية يشارك فيها الضحية والجاني، وعند الاقتضاء أي من الأفراد أو أعضاء المجتمع المحلي الآخرين المتضررين من الجريمة، مشاركة نشطة معا في تسوية المسائل الناشئة عن الجريمة، وذلك، بصفة عامة، بمساعدة من ميسِّر. ويمكن أن تتضمن العمليات التصالحية الوساطة، والمصالحة، والتفاوض بين المحامين والقضاة والتشاور بشأن إصدار الأحكام.
3 - يقصد بتعبير “ناتج تصالحي” الاتفاق الذي يتوصل اليه نتيجة للعملية التصالحية. وتشمل النواتج التصالحية ردودا وبرامج مثل التعويض ورد الحقوق والخدمة المجتمعية، بهدف تلبية الاحتياجات والمسؤوليات الفردية والجماعية للأطراف وتحقيق اعادة اندماج الضحية والجاني في المجتمع.
4 - يقصد بتعبير “الأطراف” الضحية والجاني وأي من الأفراد أو أعضاء المجتمع المحلي الآخرين المتضررين من الجريمة الذين يمكن أن تشملهم العملية التصالحية.
5 - يقصد بتعبير “ميسِّر” الشخص الذي يتمثل دوره في أن ييسر، بطريقة منصفة ونـزيهة، مشاركة الأطراف في العملية التصالحية.*
*ثانيا - استخدام برامج العدالة التصالحية* *6 - يمكن استخدام برامج العدالة التصالحية في أي مرحلة من مراحل نظام العدالة الجنائية، رهنا بالقانون الوطني.
7 - ينبغي ألا تستخدم العمليات التصالحية إلا عندما تكون هناك أدلة كافية لتوجيه الاتهام إلى الجاني، وبالموافقة الحرة والطوعية من الضحية والجاني. وينبغي أن يكون بمقدور الضحية والجاني سحب تلك الموافقة في أي وقت أثناء العملية. وينبغي التوصل إلى الاتفاقات طوعيا وأن لا تتضمن سوى التزامات معقولة ومتناسبة.
8 - ينبغي، في الأحوال العادية، أن يتفق الضحية والجاني على الوقائع الأساسية للقضية كأساس لمشاركتهما في العملية التصالحية. ولا ينبغي استخدام مشاركة الجاني كدليل على الاعتراف بالذنب في الإجراءات القانونية اللاحقة.
9 - ينبغي أن توضع في الاعتبار، لدى احالة القضية إلى العملية التصالحية وفي تسيير تلك العملية، الفوارق المؤدية إلى اختلال توازن القوى، وكذلك التباينات الثقافية بين الأطراف.
10 - توضع سلامة الأطراف في الاعتبار لدى احالة أي قضية إلى العملية التصالحية وفي تسيير تلك العملية.
11 - عندما تكون العمليات التصالحية غير ملائمة أو غير ممكنة، ينبغي أن تحال القضية إلى سلطات العدالة الجنائية وأن يبت دون إبطاء في كيفية التصرف. وفي تلك الحالات ينبغي أن يسعى مسؤولو العدالة الجنائية إلى تشجيع الجاني على تحمل المسؤولية تجاه الضحية والمجتمعات المحلية المتضررة، وأن يدعموا اعادة اندماج الضحية والجاني في المجتمع.*
*ثالثا - تسيير برامج العدالة التصالحية* *12 - ينبغي أن تنظر الدول الأعضاء في وضع مبادئ توجيهية ومعايير، بسند تشريعي عند الاقتضاء، تحكم استخدام برامج العدالة التصالحية. وينبغي أن تحترم تلك المبادئ التوجيهية والمعايير المبادئ الأساسية المبينة في هذا الصك، وينبغي أن تتناول، فيما تتناول، ما يلي:
(أ) شروط إحالة القضايا إلى برامج العدالة التصالحية؛
(ب) معالجة القضايا بعد العملية التصالحية؛
(ج) مؤهلات الميسرين وتدريبهم وتقييمهم؛
(د) إدارة برامج العدالة التصالحية؛
(ﻫـ) معايير الكفاءة وقواعد السلوك التي تحكم تسيير برامج العدالة التصالحية.
13 - ينبغي أن تطبق على برامج العدالة التصالحية، ولا سيما العمليات التصالحية، ضمانات اجرائية أساسية تكفل الإنصاف للجاني والضحية، وهي:
(أ) رهنا بالقانون الوطني، ينبغي أن يكون للضحية والجاني الحق في التشاور مع مستشار قانوني بشأن العملية التصالحية، وفي الترجمة التحريرية و/أو الشفوية عند الضرورة. وينبغي أن يكون للقصّر، علاوة على ذلك، الحق في الحصول على المساعدة من أحد الأبوين أو من وصي؛
(ب) ينبغي إطلاع الأطراف بصورة وافية، قبل الموافقة على المشاركة في العملية التصالحية، على حقوقهم وطبيعة العملية التصالحية والنتائج التي يمكن أن تترتب على قرارهم؛
(ج) لا ينبغي إرغام الضحية ولا الجاني على المشاركة في العملية التصالحية أو قبول النواتج التصالحية أو دفعه إلى ذلك بوسائل مجحفة.
14 - ينبغي أن تكون المناقشات التي لا تجري علنا في العملية التصالحية سرية، ولا ينبغي إفشاؤها لاحقا إلا بموافقة الأطراف أو حسب ما يقتضي القانون الوطني.
15 - ينبغي أن يكون هناك إشراف قضائي، عند الاقتضاء، على نتائج الاتفاقات الناشئة عن برامج العدالة التصالحية، أو أن تدرج في قرارات أو أحكام قضائية. وحيثما يحدث ذلك، ينبغي أن تكون للناتج نفس وضعية أي قرار أو حكم قضائي آخر، وينبغي أن يحول الناتج دون الملاحقة القضائية بشأن نفس الوقائع.
16 - حيثما لا يصل الأطراف إلى اتفاق بينهم، ينبغي أن تعاد القضية إلى عمليات العدالة الجنائية القائمة وأن يبت دون إبطاء في كيفية التصرف. ولا يستخدم في إجراءات العدالة الجنائية اللاحقة مجرد عدم التوصل إلى اتفاق.
17 - ينبغي أن يحال عدم تنفيذ الاتفاق الذي يتم في أثناء العملية التصالحية إلى البرنامج التصالحي مجددا، أو إلى عمليات العدالة الجنائية القائمة حيثما يقتضي القانون الوطني ذلك، وأن يبت دون إبطاء في كيفية التصرف. ولا ينبغي أن يستخدم عدم تنفيذ الاتفاق، باستثناء القرار أو الحكم القضائي، كمبرر لإصدار حكم أشد في إجراءات العدالة الجنائية اللاحقة.
18 - ينبغي أن يؤدي الميسِّرون واجباتهم بنـزاهة، مع الاحترام الواجب لكرامة الأطراف. وينبغي للميسِّرين، بصفتهم تلك، أن يكفلوا أن يتصرف الأطراف باحترام، كل منهم تجاه الآخر، وأن يمكّنوا الأطراف من التوصل إلى حل ملائم فيما بينهم.
19 - يجب أن يكون للميسِّرين فهم جيد للثقافات والمجتمعات المحلية وأن يحصلوا، عند الاقتضاء، على تدريب أولي قبل تولي مهام التيسير.*
*رابعا - التطوير المستمر لبرامج العدالة التصالحية* *20 - ينبغي أن تنظر الدول الأعضاء في وضع استراتيجيات وسياسات وطنية تهدف إلى تطوير العدالة التصالحية والى ترويج ثقافة بين سلطات انفاذ القوانين والسلطات القضائية والاجتماعية، وكذلك بين المجتمعات المحلية، مؤاتية لاستخدام العدالة التصالحية.
21 - ينبغي أن يكون هناك تشاور منتظم بين سلطات العدالة الجنائية ومديري برامج العدالة التصالحية، من أجل تطوير فهم مشترك للعمليات والنواتج التصالحية وتعزيز فعاليتها، وتوسيع نطاق استخدام البرامج التصالحية، واستكشاف السبل التي يمكن بها ادماج النهوج التصالحية في ممارسات العدالة الجنائية.
22 - ينبغي للدول الأعضاء أن تشجع، بالتعاون مع المجتمع المدني عند الاقتضاء، البحوث عن برامج العدالة التصالحية وتقييمات تلك البرامج، بغية تقدير مدى إفضائها إلى نواتج تصالحية، ومدى صلاحيتها كمكمل أو بديل لعمليات العدالة الجنائية، ومدى توفيرها نواتج ايجابية لجميع الأطراف. وقد يلزم مع مرور الزمن إدخال تغييرات ملموسة على عمليات العدالة التصالحية. ولذلك ينبغي أن تشجع الدول الأعضاء تقييم وتعديل تلك البرامج على فترات منتظمة. وينبغي أن يسترشد بنتائج البحوث والتقييمات في مواصلة تطوير السياسات والبرامج.*
*خامسا - شرط استثناء* *23 - ليس في هذه المبادئ الأساسية ما يمس بأي حقوق للجاني أو الضحية تكون مقررة في القانون الوطني أو القانون الدولي المنطبق.
_______________________
**- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة* *E/2002/INF/2/Add.2**.*

----------

